
Google Voice Alternative SendHub (YC W12) Launches in Canada - ashrust
Looking for Google Voice in Canada eh? Time to grab a 2-4. We are officially launching SendHub in Canada with Canadian phone numbers and toll-free numbers. SendHub is a perfect Google Voice alternative for Canada - use it as a business phone number to call or text using any smartphone, tablet or PC. And that’s not all! We support additional business features like Multiple Lines, Call Transfer and Auto-Attendant. Sign up now!<p>http://SendHub.ca
======
verelo
Hm few things:

1\. During the signup process (signed up with Facebook) it asks me to enter my
US number. Entering my Canadian number worked fine. 2\. Whenever i dial the
number provided (its a 647 area code number) i get a message "Sorry we could
not connect your call. Good-bye." not sure what I'm doing wrong.

Otherwise, excited to get started...i badly need a service like this.

~~~
ashrust
We followed up directly on this and it seems to be working fine now.

~~~
verelo
Really appreciate the phone call, talking to potential customers is a big
thing a lot of startups never do, its just great customer service.

------
peterw846
I use Sendhub every day and find it to be reliable and very user friendly.
Plus Im tired of google answering my calls

------
pandakar
thanks for stepping up to the plate. trying this out.

------
jayzalowitz
Go ash!

------
myword
Is it good for US residents?

~~~
mlindley
It sure is! <http://www.sendhub.com>

